# Losing Presssure



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a 1989 Maxima SE, and I’m having problems with it losing pressure when I accelerate, also my mechanic says I have a misfire, does any else has this problem or has had this problem.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

if your losing pressure it could be a gasket somewhere, prolly not the head gasket but the valve cover gasket


----------



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

what about the misfire?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

what pressure are you losing? Air pressure? oil Pressure? Peer pressure?
if you have a misfire, fix it.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol losing peer pressure is a good thing.

pressure.... hmmm that's literally all of what a car runs off of in some form or another.

you're best bet is to read through all the tuning and starting issues on this forum and just start tuning your car.

one step at a time.


----------

